# Professional Orchestration: Doing the Basic Virtual Orchestral Mix (Nov 25)



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2013)

This is a fun one. Hope you enjoy it.
http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... -2-part-2/


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn I am not fond enough of the english language to understand his select words. Quite several uncommon phrases. If anyone is able to translate to german I appreciate it


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2013)

ProtectedRights @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Damn I am not fond enough of the english language to understand his select words. Quite several uncommon phrases. If anyone is able to translate to german I appreciate it



Have you tried translate.google.com?

Or asking me a question if you're not clear about the wording?


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 24, 2013)

Google is really helpful, I didn't expect that!

But there is some reference I don't get:

"make me long for Princess Leia and weep for Padme" 

huh?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 24, 2013)

ProtectedRights @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> Google is really helpful, I didn't expect that!
> 
> But there is some reference I don't get:
> 
> ...



long for - to have passionate desire for

weep for - to feel sad and cry because of the hurt someone else is going through.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Oct 24, 2013)

No I mean Leia and Padme. Any special meaning here?

Who are they? Why them?


----------



## park bench (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: New Post on Professional Orchestration.com*

Characters in Star Wars. Leia is the love interest, and Padme is the tragedy.
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0000008/?ref_=fn_al_ch_2 (http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0000008 ... fn_al_ch_2)
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0194220/?ref_=fn_al_ch_1 (http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0194220 ... fn_al_ch_1)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

_A forum prophet said it best when he posted, “What is it with composers who write great stuff but can’t mix for sh*t.” The question sans question mark morphed into a verbal observation.

Well, there are two reasons for this carnal condition among composers. _

http://www.professionalorchestration.co ... stral-mix/


----------



## PMortise (Nov 25, 2013)

Enjoyable as always, Peter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 26, 2013)

The free lesson really helped explain the course and the full benefits. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks, Guys!


----------

